# How to seal up a crack in a plastic gas tank?



## Buck

I dropped my 23 year old Robin Weedeater that runs great and cracked the gas tank last night.  Is there an epoxy or anything that can be used on plastic gas tanks other than replacement?    Crack is about ½”  long.


----------



## KDarsey

might try 'gorrilla glue'


----------



## DROPPINEM

*Epoxy*

Go To Napa And Get The 2 Part Epoxy.they Sell Some That Will Work On Fuel Tanks.(the Fuel Will Not Eat Through It)


----------



## BDD

You might could try a solder iron and melt it back together.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

Good ole JB Weld will hold it.

"Q: Is J-B Weld resistant to water and/or gasoline?

A: When fully cured, J-B Weld is completely resistant to water, gasoline, and about every other petroleum product or automotive chemical. For wet-surface or submerged water or gasoline repairs, see our J-B Stik or Waterweld product information. "

http://jbweld.net/faq.php#faq007


----------



## Just BB

Fill it up with gas and hold a lighter to it until it melts together...


----------



## fulldraw74

buck#4 said:


> I dropped my 23 year old Robin Weedeater that runs great and cracked the gas tank last night.  Is there an epoxy or anything that can be used on plastic gas tanks other than replacement?    Crack is about ½”  long.




Come on cheap skate....... time to buy a new one anyways......


----------



## JohnK3

Depends upon the plastic and how clean you get it before gluing it.

Gorilla Glue (aka urethane) might not be compatible with gasoline.  You might want to test it out.

JB Weld is a good choice, as it's a "reinforced epoxy" that contains some structural fillers to provide extra strength.  However, you need to make sure you get all grease/gasoline off the surfaces to be glued, as oils, etc will interfere with the bond.

After degreasing (Simple Green works well in this case), make sure you scuff the area around the crack with a bit of sandpaper/Scotchbrite pad.  The scuffed area provides a tad more "grip' for the epoxy/JB Weld to bond to.

You should be good.  An alternative to JB Weld is PC-7.  I've used both.  PC-7 is VERY tough.  It's more of a putty than JB-Weld is.  Both are good choices.


----------



## Hittin Bombs

*Try*

Super glue and baking soda!! I have fixed many plastics with it including four wheeler plastics and Bow sight protectors


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Rub Ivory soap back and forth over the crack until it is filled with soap.

You can cover the soap filled crack with duct tape if you want, but the soap will not leak.

Try it! 

I learned this trick from my uncle when I was a kid. I have used it twice on car gas tanks.


----------



## KDarsey

Just BB said:


> Fill it up with gas and hold a lighter to it until it melts together...




I heard that will cure ALL kinds of problems!


----------



## Confederate_Jay

Permatex makes an epoxy repair kit for plastics- I used it on the cracked plastic sediment bowl for my  tractor. I know Advanced Auto has it cause I saw some  again, just the other day.


----------

